# my westie has loose poo all time help



## angiebabesxx (May 10, 2012)

hi there 
my westie is 12 weeks old i feed her on jameswellbeloved as iv heard its one of the best for puppys i add a little water as he doesnt like dry but he keeps having the runs iv took him vet and paid for the poo to be analized and all came bk ok what am i doing wrong cause he has had a few hardish poos but since having him over 3 weeks ago iv had many runny ones i hope there is someone that can advise me what i am doing wrong or is there somethink wrong with him im so worried and yes i have wormed him and he has had both his injections but im still not taking him out have another week to go yet


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Was Jameswellbeloved what the breeder was feeding?

If not, did you change over gradually or suddenly?

Have you put your pup on a few days of just chicken and rice, or white fish and rice? Did that sort the problem?

How many times a day are you feeding?

I used to feed JWB, but neither of my dogs were ever solid on it. It could be the food itself, but you'd need to rule a few other things out first.


----------



## angiebabesxx (May 10, 2012)

i feed him 3 times a day half a little metal dish full and yes the breeder was feeding him on same as what im feeding him on the lamb rice one thats all iv feed him on since iv had him i have the turkey and rice and the fish dry food waiting for him to have a change but im a little unsure should i i did feed him on chicken and rice and his poo was still loose so thats why i took him staright to vets and had his poo analized last week they called and said it was all ok but i still wonder why he keeps having runny poos he sometimes trys to eat the newspaper or any leaves that blows in hse if i have dopr open which i remove straight away


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Not an expert of dry food but something you may well have to bear in mind is that different dogs do well on different food. For some jameswellbeloved may be perfect, for others it simply doesn't work for their dogs.

Something else to remember is how you introduce new food. It is recommended to introduce it slowly, slowly increasing the new while lessening the old over a period of days rather than to suddenly switch.

If you haven't seen it already you may want to look at the sticky http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html which gives someone's thoughts about quality of food.

I would look at the index and try a different food introducing it slowly. If you contact the suppliers/manufacturers you may be able to get samples which would save you from buying a large bag and find it doesn't suit.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has you vet prescribed anything at all? Many will give a paste called protexin pro-kolin, although i havent a clue if its suitable for pups off the top of my head. This helps firm the stools, and contains probiotics. You can buy it online also.

I'd be tempted to take him off the dry food, and just offer fish/chicken and rice for a few days, to see if he firms up on that. If he does, then maybe try slowly introducing a good quality wet like Naturediet.


----------



## angiebabesxx (May 10, 2012)

yes they gave me some pro kolin i gave it him 3 days and then he hasnt had any for a week but i gave him some this morning i think im going to take him off dry foods then and just give him some biled chicken boiled rice many thanks lets hope his poo goes normal im fed up with cleaning up lol but he is my best freind and thats all that matters as long as he isnt unwell and i dont see it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

angiebabesxx said:


> hi there
> my westie is 12 weeks old i feed her on jameswellbeloved as iv heard its one of the best for puppys i add a little water as he doesnt like dry but he keeps having the runs iv took him vet and paid for the poo to be analized and all came bk ok what am i doing wrong cause he has had a few hardish poos but since having him over 3 weeks ago iv had many runny ones i hope there is someone that can advise me what i am doing wrong or is there somethink wrong with him im so worried and yes i have wormed him and he has had both his injections but im still not taking him out have another week to go yet


If you have has his faeces analysed and they sent it off too, that should rule out any parasites, like worms protozan parasites like giardia and coccidia, bacterial and yeast infections too so as regards to any of those things that can cause problems in pups he is fine or should be.

Pups when leaving mum and littermates and going to their new homes that is strange can get stressed, if a pups stressed that can cause loose motions. Did
you change her food too from what the breeder was giving her and did you just do it suddnely? if so sudden abrubt change to a different food can also give pups loose motions especially on top of the stress mentioned earlier, so that may be a big factor. Going to the vets can be stressfull and sometimes even the jabs can cause mild symptoms. All in all he has had a lot of upheavals stress and changes in just 3 weeks so that could well be a factor. Even extreme heat and temperatures can cause some dogs to be loose, so with the sudden heat that also might be some of it. All in all there is a lot of things that could be contributing or not helping put it that way.

I tend to think of diarrhoea as very loose motions that are a lot more frequent then usual to their normal pattern of toileting, again if its a matter of consistency rather then frequency then I wouldnt worry too much.

Feeding too much food can sometimes cause them to have loose motions too so re-check your quanitities.

I would just keep him on the same food, even when carrying out food trials I believe they say keep a dog on the food for at least 6 weeks (chopping and changing can just make problems worse) I would just give him a few more weeks and see if he settles down to be honest. If he is bright and lively playing and interested in his surroundings and eating and drinking well and it is just the consistency of his poo at the moment, I wouldnt immediately panic. You have had the tests and all those things have been ruled out, just see how he goes.

If it gets worse though, you see any other symptoms, like not eating drinking, being lethargic and lookind depressed and not wanting to play and things like vommitting starts as well and if the motions become really foul or offensive swelling then consult your vet again.

T


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

We were given CanikurPro for Jess from the vets at a dose of 2ml a day, she was 10 weeks and 7.5kg it worked beautifuly, but she's gone straight back to soft as soon as we stopped.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I slowly changed my puppy from Eukanuba (which she ate at the breeders) to Wainwrights salmon and potato when she had loose stools (i obviously took her to the vets first) and she did really well on it. You can feed chicken and rice to dogs with upset tummies before slowly moving them onto dry food, but i didn't do this because my other dogs were already eating Wainwrights so i knew that it was good food.

I would feed anything with fish and potato tbh, it seems to be the best food for most dogs with dodgy tummies. All my dogs have had good tums on Wainwrights salmon an potato and Taste of the Wild pacific stream...other good brands are Fish4Dogs, Arden Grange sensitive.

Have you tried putting a bit of probiotic yogurt on your puppies food? it sometimes helps with upset tummies.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One of my girls as soon as it gets hot for more then a day or so, gets loose motions. It did seem to stop last summer after having it as a pup and younger dog but has started again, Im trialing Bionic Biotic see link for details, its early days and Im trying it because I found their other product Moblle Bones so good for my Malamutes lamness problems. Early days for the Bionic but I would say so far so good it appears to be helping while this hot weathers here. She is fine all the rest of the time.

Probiotic for Dogs | Dog digestion / skin + coat supplement | Pooch and Mutt


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My little Westie x JR had a tummy upset as a pup and couldnt tolerate kibble afterwards. I can only assume her tum is a bit more sensitive now and it's too hard for her to digest.
I used to put her on fish and rice when she was poorly and as soon as I got her back to 50/50 (fish and rice mixed with her normal kibble)loose pooh would start again. When I weaned her onto wet food instead, she was fine. I can give her any good quality wet without a problem.

The wet I would recommend is Wainwrights wet trays from Pets at home. It has as much fibre as Chappie (which is v good for upset tums) but a higher meat content and a lot less cereal. Chappie worked for Heidi, but made her v itchy.

I hope you find she is a lot better on wet food :thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

angiebabesxx said:


> yes they gave me some pro kolin i gave it him 3 days and then he hasnt had any for a week but i gave him some this morning i think im going to take him off dry foods then and just give him some biled chicken boiled rice many thanks lets hope his poo goes normal im fed up with cleaning up lol but he is my best freind and thats all that matters as long as he isnt unwell and i dont see it


But sadly you can't keep feeding him chicken and rice long term, since it's not complete in terms of nutrients and vitamins he needs.

I'll say give wainwright wet trays a try too (not the tins or pouches), they are high in fibre and contain chicory which is great for the tum. And wet is much much easier to digest than dry.

I'd put him on potato and chicken too, avoid grains if it's a long term upset tum, then when he's solid slowly intro the dog food, very slowly.

Also a pro biotic might help, bionic biotics, protexin - something like that.


----------



## tanya tennant (May 28, 2012)

We have an 8 month old westie who had runny poo when we first got him as he was in process of food change over but that settled and then a month or so back he started runny ones again - after a week of thinking it was starting to harden again I took him to vet who diagnosed lower bowel infection and gave a jag and antibiotics - been right as rain since - hope you get to root of problem


----------



## tanya tennant (May 28, 2012)

Sorry I meant to say puppy is fed burns mini bites - dry food


----------



## sayerh (May 20, 2012)

hello,

I sympathize with you. My Westie is 5 months old now and we have had him only 1 month and in that time he has had loose pooh nearly all the time, I had him on the james wellbeloved but it gave him the runs, the vets have had him on antibiotics, prokalin and he has been wormed, but still it goes on. I have tried to switch him to Wainrights but today he now has blood in his poo and I am worried sick. I took a sample to the vets and they are sending it off for tests and have given him more antibiotics. I am now trying the chicken and rice again until we get the tests back, but I am so worried. Some people have said Westie can be prone to this but I have had a westie years ago and he didnt suffer like this. I would put your westie on chicken and rice for a few days to see if this helps. Good Luck


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

sayerh said:


> hello,
> 
> I sympathize with you. My Westie is 5 months old now and we have had him only 1 month and in that time he has had loose pooh nearly all the time, I had him on the james wellbeloved but it gave him the runs, the vets have had him on antibiotics, prokalin and he has been wormed, but still it goes on. I have tried to switch him to Wainrights but today he now has blood in his poo and I am worried sick. I took a sample to the vets and they are sending it off for tests and have given him more antibiotics. I am now trying the chicken and rice again until we get the tests back, but I am so worried. Some people have said Westie can be prone to this but I have had a westie years ago and he didnt suffer like this. I would put your westie on chicken and rice for a few days to see if this helps. Good Luck


Roo my Westie x had a dicky tummy when we got Harvey. We put it down to the fact that Harvey was on pedigree whilst we weaned him over. Then Harvey started with it, and in the end I took the plunge after a bit of advice on here and completely stopped both their kibbles and wet, gave them both fish/rice or chicken/rice and chappie for a few weeks until they were better and then started slowly introducing Wainwright trays before then adding their Skinners to that. I also mixed in Bionic Biotics and it worked a treat.

Fingers crossed now we've never really had major upsets. Get the odd loose one if they've been eating too many "human" foods (like hoovering up at parties and stuff) but other than that they do fine. They also get cider vinegar (which is good for the digestive system anyway) and garlic.


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a westie who used to have runny poos but we found out that he cannot have chicken at all.

He is now on Naturediet - lamb or turkey/rabbit flavour and is absolutely perfect. I would really recommend the Naturediet food. He has lovely skin & coat and does really well on this food. He loves it too!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

silverbeetle said:


> I have a westie who used to have runny poos but we found out that he cannot have chicken at all.
> 
> He is now on Naturediet - lamb or turkey/rabbit flavour and is absolutely perfect. I would really recommend the Naturediet food. He has lovely skin & coat and does really well on this food. He loves it too!


For some reason, and I've no idea why, my 2 will NOT entertain Nture Diet. I wish they would, as I can get it in bulk.

I may try again once I've been paid, buy a selection of wets. I can swap/change their wets no issue now, but their kibble is a different matter.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I can swap/change their wets no issue now, but their kibble is a different matter.


Heidi is exactly the same. I can chop and change from ND to WW and ZP brands no prob - kibble is a non starter.

Have yours tried ZP Rocco? Heidi has excellent output on the Classic. You can get 24 x 800g for £32. (Works out about 66p x 400g). Great for a change.


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

If the poo analysis came back okay it's probably the food. Possibly try a diffferent food?
Although JWB may be good for most it wont be for others (just like humans) I fed my dog JWB n her coat became really dry and unhealthy so i changed her food.


----------

